# cant overclock! clock defaults back to 2D speed.



## supageek (Dec 22, 2007)

Ive been trying to get ATITool to work on my system ever since I installed vista 64. It has been several months since ive been waiting for a vista 64 compatible version to come out. From reading other threads it seems like some people are having no problems overclocking in a 64 bit environment. As for myself, Ive tried numerous methods in trying to get ATItool to work. It seems to load fine but I cannot overclock, everytime I click on 'set clock' it defaults back. Has anyone had some luck overclocking a 2900xt in windows vista? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

Drop Mandelore a PM, he might be able to help, I think he had similar issues:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=29228


----------



## MMc2K3 (Dec 22, 2007)

I had loads of problems earlier this year trying to OC under Vista. Download ATI Tool beta 3 from the beta area, it works like a charm.


----------



## supageek (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for the reply guys. Still looking for help.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2007)

supageek said:


> thanks for the reply guys. Still looking for help.



So the ATI tool Beta 3 dont work?  Did you PM Mandelore?


----------



## supageek (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, he said he is having the same problem. Maybe the next release will work? Hope so atleast, I need voltage control! Anyways thanks for the help all.


----------

